# Anyone heard about a town called Tillsonburg? apparently its good for Retirement.



## Peter_1122 (May 10, 2018)

I'm planning on selling my home in Toronto and to buy a new house in Tillsonburg, nothing too big maybe a bungalow.


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

Tillsonburg? My back still aches when I hear that word!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Small town in southern Ontario, nice little place.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

lightcycle said:


> Tillsonburg? My back still aches when I hear that word!


 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6EiYbRTv4M


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

Near London if I remember correctly.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Tillsonburg used to be a big tobacco farming area. Not sure if it still is. Used to attract young people from all over in late summer to pick tobacco.
Pretty slow pace but close enough to bigger centers to get some excitment if you wish.
Will have a very different outlook on life than a big city.

Would be good for retirement if you like the pace. Neighbours will be friendly but it may take some time for them to open up fully. Of course by the second conversation, they will talk like you know everyone in town and who is related to whom. You will be totally lost for about a year ;-) 
You won't have a problem getting a tee off time on the local course during the week. Likely have to learn to curl if you want to see anyone in the winter. Kidding.

Some very nice stately brick homes.

Best of luck


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

check out Windsor Ontario as well  cheaper housing, lots to do with the lakes around and metro Detroit across the river...


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

twa2w said:


> Tillsonburg used to be a big tobacco farming area. Not sure if it still is ...


As of 2014, some tobacco is farmed.
http://www.tillsonburgnews.com/2014/10/03/the-changing-face-of-tobacco-farming

Overall, it seems that through the entire tobacco belt, the numbers of farmers has been dwindling.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontario_tobacco_belt




twa2w said:


> ... Would be good for retirement if you like the pace.


It looks like one needs to drive because if whatever one needs is not in town - there is lots of farmland around it.


Cheers


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

No need to drive. There is always a tractor heading some where you can hitch a ride on. Not fast but you get a real connection to the land ;-). 

Yes definitely need a car. Be prepared to sit behind farm machinery at 20kph with no passing zones for kilometres.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Gumball said:


> check out Windsor Ontario as well  cheaper housing, lots to do with the lakes around and metro Detroit across the river...


And draft beer at the DH!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

When I worked in London, I had to deal with local school boards, and I was visiting the chairman in Aylmer. During the conversation, he said that he did not like the city and preferred country living. As the conversation developed, the city he did not like was Aylmer!

It all depends on your perspective! Tillsonburg is a little further east.


----------



## Slowandsteady (Nov 30, 2009)

Tillsonburg is a nice little rural community of roughly 16,000 people. It is located in Oxford County and is just Southeast of London. It has all the amenities of a small town including a Walmart Supercenter, a small but thriving airport which hosts a great RC airplane show every year and all the small stores that a small town should have. You do not have to drive miles to find what you need. There is lots of leisure and entertainment for the elderly and restaurants that will pacify your food needs. It is worth checking out as a retirement community and housing is quite affordable still. Good luck in your search.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I see adverts for retirement apartments and homes in Elliot Lake, Ont. Tad cold in the winter thought. And I do not think they have a Costco!


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

ian said:


> I see adverts for retirement apartments and homes in Elliot Lake, Ont. Tad cold in the winter thought. And I do not think they have a Costco!


Plus Elliot Lake is so remote-if you are retired you could relatively easily head into downtown Toronto on the weekend-it is an easy drive to Aldershot GO from Tillsonburg-traffic is light.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just get out in the winter before the blowing snow from the west gets you down.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

My FILs best friend and his wife retired to Elliot Lake from the Kitchener area.

Absolutely loved it. Great town, beautiful scenery and they were surrounded by lots of other wrinklies with the same approach to life. 
Mind you, they snowbirded in Florida 5 months a year.

Sadly, she died a few years ago and he is no longer compos mentis and lives down south in a home near the kids.


----------



## elvajean (Jun 11, 2018)

*T'burg*

Hi
I live 20 mins from Tillsonburg. It's a nice small town, has all the usual stuff a person needs or wants. Nice in town lake/pond, big golf course.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

twa2w said:


> Be prepared to sit behind farm machinery at 20kph with no passing zones for kilometres.


You mean solid yellow lines? You're actually allowed to pass on a solid yellow in Ontario.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Well I actually meant areas where it was safe to pass.

While that is strictly true about the yellow lines, both section 148 and 149 still apply so do so at your own risk.:-( 

And for the benefit of non Ontarians, there is no where else in Canada where you are allowed to pass on the solid yellow.

section 148 basically says it must be safe to pass. Try to prove to a cop that you could see clearly around that huge piece of machinery.

Section 149 says you can't cross the centre line when nearing a hill, curve, bridge, intersections or tunnel where you can't see if there's oncoming traffic. Lots of rolling hills, curves and side roads in that area if memory serves.


----------

